# June 11 issue of Sport Fishing magazine



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Look at the rigs in the circle on Pg 42. I can't imagine paying for those things. None of them take more than a minute to make.

Now go to page 80.

Look at "Make it Pop" on page 80. $14? You gotta be kidding! I was making better looking poppers when I was 12. 

Now look at "Grand Idea" on pg 81. I posted a tip for a deep release rig on this site about 3 years ago that costs a heck of a lot less and works just fine.

Remember the old addage, "A fool and his money are soon parted?" I have always been a DIY guy even before DIY hadn't been invented.


----------

